# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Link Informix to SQL server

## avdvyver

Hi,

I am considdering to link a Informix database (running on SCO Unix) to a SQL Server 2005. Only problem is ... I have no idea how to do this! The reason I'm attempring this is to try and see if it would fix a problem I'm experiencing when using Reporting Services to generate reports from a Informix data source. I've been told that setting up a linked server might fix the problem. If anyone could perhabs guide me through setting up the linked server I would be very grateful! The ODBC credentials for setting up a connection to the Informix DB as follows:

Servername : pal_tli
Hostname : server_name
Service : pal_ser
Protocal : sesoctcp
Database : db_name
Username : user_name
Password : pword

 :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

You need install Informix client on RS machine and create odbc dsn that points to Informix db. Use that dsn as data source to write report.

----------

